# Hintergrundbild strecken ?



## BenjyDD (9. August 2004)

Hi, wie streckt man mit Stylesheets ein Hintergrundbild ? habe hier gesucht und in selfhtml und nichts gefunden nur 1, das hat funktioniert aber das war nicht mit Stylesheets und hatte dann noch einen kleinen weißen Rand außenrum aber das ist das erste was überhaupt funktioniert hat.

<img src="icetstone.jpg" width="100%" height="100%" />
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:2;">

Geht das auch mit Stylesheets ? Oder kennt jemand was besseres, wo es dann richtig vollständig das Browserfenster ausfüllt ?


----------



## Gumbo (9. August 2004)

Hintergrundbilder im klassischen Sinne lassen sich nicht in ihren Dimensionen skalieren. Natürlich lassen sich Hintergrundbilder wie in deinem Beispiel simulieren, was ich jedoch für reine Spielerei halte.

Wenn es sich bei deinem Hintergrundbild um ein Muster handelt, dass sich wiederholen soll, gibt es mit CSS die Möglichkeit diese zu wiederholen.


----------



## BenjyDD (10. August 2004)

Es ist aber ein Gesicht mit Stoneeffekt also grau und das würde viel besser aussehen wenn das Gesicht das ganze browserfenster ausfüllen würde. Außerdem muss der Browser doch wissen wie groß der Frame ist wenn er ihn anzeigen kann, wieso sind die dann so dumm und machen keine Funktion ins html. Was ist mit simulieren gemeint, weis es nicht habe den code von einem Forum, ist das dann ne schlechte Lösung ? Der funktioniert ja, nur es bleibt ein kleiner weißer Rand. Wie geht der code in Stylesheets ?


----------



## Helge (11. August 2004)

```
<etwasweiterlinksbitte>
 <soistfastrichtig>
  <fett>Warum gibt es wohl keine hirnrissigen Tags für absolute Einzelfall Speziallösungen, die zu dem bei einem Kopf als Motiv auch noch in einem höchstwahrscheinlich uneträglichen  Proportionsverhältnis enden
  </fett>
 </dochnochetwasweiteroben>
</joasopassts!>
```


----------



## BenjyDD (11. August 2004)

OHA, du bisch ja mal ein ganz schlauer, ist ja echt was ungewöhnliches wenn man ein vollbild will du stinker oder. Ich will jetzt wissen ob das irgendiwe mit html möglich ist oder wenns mit ner anderen sprache geht, wie.


----------



## BSA (11. August 2004)

Hallo?!

Jetzt reichts aber, mit Ausdrücken kommst du hier auch nicht weiter.
Außerdem kannst du mal ganz lieb betteln ob dir jemand Hilft, und nicht fordern das dir das jemand sagt, so kommst du nämlich garantiert nicht weit hier.....

Nur als TIPP


----------



## Gumbo (11. August 2004)

Ich möchte Wikipedia, die freie Enzyklopädie, zum Thema HTML zitieren:





> &bdquo;_Die Hypertext Markup Language (HTML) ist ein Dokumentenformat zur Auszeichung von Hypertext im World Wide Web_[...]_
> Sie basiert dabei auf der Metasprache SGML, die zur Definition von Auszeichnungssprachen verwendet wird. HTML ist also eine Auszeichnungssprache zur Beschreibung von Informationen in Hypertexten._&ldquo;
> 
> &bdquo;_Auch wenn sich ältere HTML-Versionen dafür verwenden lassen, geht es in HTML also nicht um die optische Gestaltung eines Textes. Vielmehr lassen sich einzelnen Textbereichen einzelne semantische Funktionen (Bedeutungen) zuordnen (z. B. Überschrift), deren optische Gestaltung hierbei nebensächlich ist und mit CSS festgelegt werden kann._&ldquo;
> ...


----------



## elnwtt (5. September 2004)

hi leutz !  

es tut mir ja sehr leid   , wenn ich hier einige von euch betreffs *hintergrundbild strecken geht nicht* so'n bissel enttäuschen muß,...aber über das folgende wird sich zumindestens BenjyDD sehr freuen

erst einmal das originalbild 

im ersten fall nun wird das bild zwar gestreckt, aber dennoch (durch ein nicht-richtig-verändern seiner höhe ---> problem height="100%") seitlich verzerrt 

hier der erste fall 

im zweiten fall dann die eigentlich korrektere streckung des bildes ( ---> verzicht auf height="100%") 

hier der zweite fall 

bedien dich am quellcode, BenjyDD (aber achtung, ganz unten das werbe-script von piranho nicht mitkopieren) 



greetz 4 @ll

Elena


----------

